# Is heat necessary?



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Good afternoon, 
Unfortunately the irritation symptoms my fish have been showing the past week or two have ended up being ich. The actual spots themselves didn't show up until about 2 days ago and I have started treating with Aquarisol. I noticed that with non chemical cures ie(Salt and temp over 85*F + 50% Daily water changes) and even with the chemicals it states on the instructions to raise the temp to 85*F +. My question is "Is the heat absolutely necessary?" I know the high temp kills off the parasites as they prefer cooler water but is the use of aquarisol enough? I ask because my original heater went on the fritz and before I go out and drop some money on a new one I would just like to ensure if it's absolutely necessary or not.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Whats ur water temp now?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

all i can say from personal experience is i've kept my quarantine tank at 83 degrees and when 2 out of my 5 rbps had it, it seemed to do a good job.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

If the directions say up the heat, then imo heat is necessary. I never use anything but salt and heat to kill ich. And by the way you do not have to do 50% water changes with salt and ich.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

ksls said:


> If the directions say up the heat, then imo heat is necessary. I never use anything but salt and heat to kill ich. And by the way you do not have to do 50% water changes with salt and ich.


I agree with ksls, thats what i did with one of my pygo and it worked fine for me..


----------

